# Dexter Season 2



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

After a thrilling season 1, I've found this season even more dramatic. I'm not going to provide any deep analysis here, but if you guys feel like it, I'd love to read about it. (deep or not) It's the one show we're caught up with DVR wise. 

I think there are 2 more episodes, right? What do you think is going to happen with Dexter, Doakes, Lila, Rita, Deb & Lundy? 

I wouldn't suppose Dex is going to get caught, but how's it going to go down?


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

so far it seems like Dexter is running in trouble. still have to watch this past Sunday's show to see what he done. until then...


----------



## SAlBO (Jan 6, 2007)

he is definitely in a "situation" and I cant wait to see him pull it off.......


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

SAlBO said:


> he is definitely in a "situation" and I cant wait to see him pull it off.......


As long as they make it believable. Aren't there supposed to be some big things in the last episode?


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

All I know is that the tension is mounting - watching this I almost feel as if the feds are closing in on me. It's a great show, can't wait to see how Dex gets out of this one.


----------



## johnck78 (Feb 19, 2007)

I find my heart racing while watching it. Didn't catch much of the first season, but in the first episode they did a good job of wrap up. It's been one of my new "Must Watch" this season.


----------



## bgartz (Jun 24, 2006)

A very well done show. This second season is much better than the first, and I like how everything is coming full circle with Dexter.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

I was surprised in the last episode Harry's nauseous reaction when he "walked in" on Dexter. You would have thought that he would have seen that many times. Now Dexter is guilty about the circumstances of Harry's death.


----------



## Juppers (Oct 26, 2006)

Dexter's character development has been amazing this season. From thinking he is an addict to seeing his self-justification of his actions, watching those being pulled away then coming up with new ones. To have such a sympathetic character, yet still see how greatly disturbed and unhinged he is becoming is intriguing to watch.


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

Wife and I love this show! Great acting.


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

mikeny said:


> I was surprised in the last episode Harry's nauseous reaction when he "walked in" on Dexter. You would have thought that he would have seen that many times. Now Dexter is guilty about the circumstances of Harry's death.


Must have been right after breakfast, his puke looked like orange juice. :lol:


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

say-what said:


> All I know is that the tension is mounting - watching this I almost feel as if the feds are closing in on me. It's a great show, can't wait to see how Dex gets out of this one.


Do you have a reason to think the Feds might want to close in on you? :lol:


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

MikeR7 said:


> Do you have a reason to think the Feds might want to close in on you? :lol:


Hey, just because I can't see them watching me, doesn't mean they're not watching me......:eek2: :lol:


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

say-what said:


> Hey, just because I can't see them watching me, doesn't mean they're not watching me......:eek2: :lol:


That's how you know it's the Feds - you'd see 'em if they were local cops!


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

I saw this story posted at AVS: I would hope that "Dexter" stays on Showtime. IMO, it would lose too much in a Network transition.

WGA Strike Notes
"Dexter," more may migrate from cable
By Georg Szalai and Nellie Andreeva The Hollywood Reporter

The breakout hit "Dexter" and other Showtime series could soon land on sibling broadcast network CBS if the writers strike stretches into the new year.

CBS Corp. president and CEO Leslie Moonves said at an investor conference Tuesday in New York that CBS is planning to repurpose some Showtime programs.

"Dexter is probably the first one to go on -- with some edits," he told reporters afterwards. "It fits with our crime shows."

"Dexter," a racy critical and ratings hit for Showtime, stars Michael C. Hall as a Miami police forensics expert who moonlights as a vigilante serial killer.

CBS, of course, is the leader in the forensic crime drama genre with the "CSI" franchise.

Moonves didn't specify when "Dexter" would launch on CBS beyond saying it should come "in the near future."

Now in its second season on Showtime, "Dexter" has broken ratings records for the premium cable network. Its Nov. 18 episode ranked as the most watched in Showtime's history.

The broadcast networks have been exploring the idea of repurposing series from their sister cable networks as strike contingency.

NBC has been rumored to be looking at a potential a second window on the network for such NBC Uni cable series as USA's "Monk" and "Burn Notice" and Sci Fi's "Battlestar Galactica." NBC already exercised its option to repurpose "Law & Order: Criminal Intent," which moved from the broadcast network to USA in the fall.

In addition to "Dexter," CBS also might consider Showtime's racy period drama "The Tudors," which was originally developed for CBS, and critically praised comedy "Weeds," about a weed-peddling soccer mom. However, both will need heavy editing to make it to broadcast primetime.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr...sion/news/e3i3429e07b4feb0c53cc66102536c60aaf


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

Will they be showing repeats or new shows on CBS?


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

sean10780 said:


> Will they be showing repeats or new shows on CBS?


 Network TV would kill all of those shows.... some shows are not meant to be edited by the network butchers.


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

SAlBO said:


> he is definitely in a "situation" and I cant wait to see him pull it off.......


just got to watch this past Sundays show. next weeks is going to be a edgy one. can't wait to see what happen's next..


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

Well one things for sure. If there's a season three, Dexter will make it out alive.


----------



## Mr_Bester (Feb 13, 2007)

sean10780 said:


> Will they be showing repeats or new shows on CBS?


They have to be repeats since season 2 is all there is so far, and there are only 2 episodes left(which have been leaked).
Dug


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

NO NO NO!!! CBS CANNOT HAVE DEXTER!!! There cant be a show about a vigilante/serial killer running around saying "darn" and "fudge" with no sex and toned down violence! Thats just ridiculous! 

Can you imaging trying to develop Rita without pissing off a FCC monitor??? This is almost as dumb as editing sex in the city!


----------



## johnck78 (Feb 19, 2007)

Just watched the finale!

OH MY GOD!!

Fantastic!!


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

jhollan2 said:


> Can you imaging trying to develop Rita without pissing off a FCC monitor??? This is almost as dumb as editing sex in the city!


LOL, can you imagine Debra's edited lines on CBS if she even had any because of her potty mouth.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

I just got showtime,so i missed season 2. will they replay season 2 soon?


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

celticpride said:


> I just got showtime,so i missed season 2. will they replay season 2 soon?


Eventually it will rerun. Most likely just before season 3 starts.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

I have watched this show since it started. Oh Em Gee! I love it! Just watched the finale the other night and can not wait till a new season starts! The twists and turns are awesome!


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

okietekkie said:


> I have watched this show since it started. Oh Em Gee! I love it! Just watched the finale the other night and can not wait till a new season starts! The twists and turns are awesome!


 This season had the best plot twists so far! Here's hoping they can follow it up with another great season.


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

okietekkie said:


> I have watched this show since it started. Oh Em Gee! I love it! Just watched the finale the other night and can not wait till a new season starts! The twists and turns are awesome!


same here, i watched it since the first show. i really like it, the twist and turns keeps you on your seat at all times. but i hope it stays on Showtime, for i've been readings rumors that it will air on CBS or their taking over it. i feel if that happens that might just kill it for me, by the time they get done editing all of it. i'm affraid they will take all the good parts out.


----------



## Billsfan69 (Nov 9, 2007)

Awesome ending! I don't watch too many series but I caught the end of the first season when Directv showed it on the 101 and got hooked in. And i hope they don't put it on CBS. This is a show that needs to stay on Showtime.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

gulfwarvet said:


> same here, i watched it since the first show. i really like it, the twist and turns keeps you on your seat at all times. but i hope it stays on Showtime, for i've been readings rumors that it will air on CBS or their taking over it. i feel if that happens that might just kill it for me, by the time they get done editing all of it. i'm affraid they will take all the good parts out.


 Not sure how you edit a show about a serial killer with a sister who's everyother word is the F word. I'm thinking that the show would run about 15 minutes. :eek2:

Not a show for the kiddies.:grin:


----------



## Mr_Bester (Feb 13, 2007)

They aren't talking about moving it to CBS, they are talking about editing already shown episodes and showing them on CBS to make up for the missing shows because of the strike.
dug


----------



## SAlBO (Jan 6, 2007)

I have not missed an episode since the first but if they move it to CBS it will "kill" it for me too....


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

I like the idea of cbs airing already aired episodes. Keep the new episodes on showtime and unedited and let everyone get a taste on cbs of how good this show is. I think a lot more people would buy showtime if they saw what a great show this is.


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

I liked how they displayed Doakes' body after they dredged it up. A nice treat for those that have read the books.


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

NYSmoker said:


> I liked how they displayed Doakes' body after they dredged it up. A nice treat for those that have read the books.


Do you remember the title and author? I'd like to read em.

I didn't guess how it would play out this season, and I"m usually pretty good at it. I did call it that Dexter wouldn't kill Doakes, but I also couldn't see how Doakes could survive given what he knew. Enter Lila stage left!


----------



## Tibs (Jul 6, 2007)

Dexter is the title, author dont know off the top of my head - I've seen two books.


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

Slip Jigs said:


> Do you remember the title and author? I'd like to read em.
> 
> I didn't guess how it would play out this season, and I"m usually pretty good at it. I did call it that Dexter wouldn't kill Doakes, but I also couldn't see how Doakes could survive given what he knew. Enter Lila stage left!


Jeff Lindsay is the author.

Darkly Dreaming Dexter
Dearly Devoted Dexter
Dexter in the Dark

In that order.

The show, I feel, is much better than the books. And the stories are not at all the same. But the books are short and quick reading.


----------



## SAlBO (Jan 6, 2007)

Slip Jigs said:


> Do you remember the title and author? I'd like to read em.
> 
> I didn't guess how it would play out this season, and I"m usually pretty good at it. I did call it that Dexter wouldn't kill Doakes, but I also couldn't see how Doakes could survive given what he knew. Enter Lila stage left!


agreed that it was a real good twist I didnt see coming since I knew that Doakes had to go but Dex didnt want to do it. I didnt see Lila doing the deed....I cant wait for the new season


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

I thought they did a great job wrapping the season up. I will admit I will miss lila's character. She was so dark and always was a interesting twist on the show. I can't wait to see what season 3 brings.


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

NYSmoker said:


> Jeff Lindsay is the author.
> 
> Darkly Dreaming Dexter
> Dearly Devoted Dexter
> ...


Thanks, I think I'll check em out


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

thxultra said:


> I thought they did a great job wrapping the season up. I will admit I will miss lila's character. She was so dark and always was a interesting twist on the show. I can't wait to see what season 3 brings.


Yeah - I first thought she was going to be spared and then start her own killing business somewhere - she seemed to be OK with the concept. But still, I'm just as glad Dex took care of her.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

You guys have to read the books. There are three of them. I just finished them and the author, I think his name is Jeff Lindsay, has to have a twisted mind. Like F. Paul Wilson, whose books would make a great series. Google "Dexter" and you will see the Amazon link to the books. Good reading and the show is pretty true to the premise of the books, although the story lines and characters are altered. But the premise remains true.

I have a Dexter thread running too.

Rich


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

I'm sorry to resurrect this thread, but I just finished the first two seasons, and I needed an "outlet" 



Spoiler



Anyway, I will miss Doakes because I thought he the balanced the show with Dexter. It would have been hard for me to accept if it had been Dexter who killed him because that won't be up to "code." Lila was just the perfect solution to this dilemma. If she did it, we, as the viewers would be OK with Dexter killing her.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

airpolgas said:


> I'm sorry to resurrect this thread, but I just finished the first two seasons, and I needed an "outlet"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



And yet, Doakes lives on in the books. He has had most of his appendages and his lips removed, but he survives. That author has a rather twisted mind ("not that there is anything wrong with that") and while the show followed the first book, the next two books diverge from the series greatly. I must say, I enjoyed the first book the most.



Rich


----------



## Guitar Hero (Dec 13, 2005)

I never knew there were books. Gotta check them out. 

Love the series. I finished it a few weeks ago when the second season first finished up. Cannot wait to see what happens next. 

The move to CBS is an interesting one. I know it wont be the same, but how much different will it be? Can the show survive there? We'll see.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Guitar Hero said:


> I never knew there were books. Gotta check them out.


Just go to Amazon and search for Dexter in books. I got them all from my library.



> Love the series. I finished it a few weeks ago when the second season first finished up. Cannot wait to see what happens next.


Won't be like the books. Only the premise of a serial killer killing other killers remains. The show is better than the books, but the books are worth reading.



> The move to CBS is an interesting one. I know it wont be the same, but how much different will it be? Can the show survive there? We'll see.


What you're gonna get on CBS is "Dexter Light". Nothing new, just watered down.

Rich


----------



## phox_mulder (Nov 1, 2007)

rich584 said:


> What you're gonna get on CBS is "Dexter Light". Nothing new, just watered down.


More like "Debra Light" with a little "Doakes Light" thrown in.

Referring to the language those two characters like to use.

phox


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

AHhahahah ! So true!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

phox_mulder said:


> More like "Debra Light" with a little "Doakes Light" thrown in.
> 
> Referring to the language those two characters like to use.
> 
> phox


And if my rememory swerves, most of the episodes were close to an hour. Chop, chop. Unless, as some other poster suggested, they shot one version for Showtime and another for network TV.

Rich


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

rich584 said:


> And if my rememory swerves, most of the episodes were close to an hour. Chop, chop. Unless, as some other poster suggested, they shot one version for Showtime and another for network TV.
> 
> Rich


 Yeah they were all real close to being an hour long, I remember padding the DVR times a minute or two since I lost the last minute on one of the episodes.

They're gonna have a snipping party for this show.


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

Some comments on the purported editing:

http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,20173537,00.html

in case you don't feel like looking:

"CBS didn't require the episodes to conform to the standard 44-minute length, so he only had to shave roughly six minutes off of each installment - and most cuts involved little more than dirty words. 'CBS never asked us to reduce the number of killings or to change the psychology,' explains Greenblatt. 'Aside from some cosmetic changes, you'll see virtually the same show. Dexter doesn't have a lot of overt violence or sexuality. It's just the premise that makes people squirm a bit.'"

Looks like the cuts won't be as bad as people think. I'm definitely looking forward to it, and getting some more of my friends hooked.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

BobbySteelz said:


> Some comments on the purported editing:
> 
> http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,20173537,00.html
> 
> ...


 Sounds promising. We'll see when they air.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BobbySteelz said:


> Some comments on the purported editing:
> 
> http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,20173537,00.html
> 
> ...


It is a truly "must see" show, isn't it? And the New York Daily News Letters to the Editors page has had more than a few negative comments on the show appearing on network TV. I am looking forward to the next season.

Rich


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Anyone know when season two will repeat on Showtime?


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

IndyMichael said:


> Anyone know when season two will repeat on Showtime?


Haven't heard anything but we know they will, I would like to see season 1 again too.
Season 2 was up on DirecTv VOD the last time I looked.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

joed32 said:


> Haven't heard anything but we know they will, I would like to see season 1 again too.


I never see announcements from Showtime about reruns.



> Season 2 was up on DirecTv VOD the last time I looked.


Do you have to pay for that and if so, how much?

Rich


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I never see announcements from Showtime about reruns.
> 
> Do you have to pay for that and if so, how much?
> 
> Rich


No, but you do have to be a subscriber to Showtime.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

joed32 said:


> No, but you do have to be a subscriber to Showtime.


I guess I'm going to have to learn how to use VOD. Yet another learning curve. Any suggestions for an easy way to learn how?

Rich


----------



## Sylar (Mar 21, 2007)

This is the best show on television, IMHO. I thought subtracting the overtly dirty dialog from the show would actually make it tough to appreciate, thinking it added to the allure of the show's and characters' essence, but I was wrong. 

It actually comes off as very easy to watch without the bad dialog, and more importantly, looks as if it could have been made that way for CBS without having seen it's original form prior to.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Sylar said:


> This is the best show on television, IMHO.


I think the "Wire" is the best show on right now. When the next season of the "Tudors" starts, I think that will be the best. And so it goes...

Rich


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

Love love love the Wire, it's an excellent show. Dexter is great as well...gotta agree with sylar on how the episodes are shaping up on CBS though since they had the foresight to flim sanitized versions it doesn't seem to break up anything in the plot at all. And newcomers to the show (my girlfriend is one) don't seem to notice anything off about the dialogue.


----------



## Mr_Bester (Feb 13, 2007)

BobbySteelz said:


> ... since they had the foresight to flim sanitized versions it doesn't seem to break up anything in the plot at all. ...


They didn't film sanitized versions. They use dubbing and editing to hide the naughty words. They just re-edited and removed the knife plunge into the face from the first ep.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 21, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I think the "Wire" is the best show on right now. When the next season of the "Tudors" starts, I think that will be the best. And so it goes...
> 
> Rich


Truth is I've never watched 'The Wire', despite it's literally unmatched acclaim. I have all of the first 4 seasons purchased from Amazon, but have not found the time to marathon them. I will probably agree once I do.

As for the Tudors, while a fantastic show, it doesn't really have that "it factor" separating it from the norm. Great in terms of acting and production value, but period pieces have been done before (even if nowhere near as well). You don't see too many empathetic serial killers go about their daily psychotic lives very often. And Michael C. Hall (who deserved the damn Golden Globe this year) is the fuel that makes the engine work. One of the best actors on all of television right now, and going back to his days on SFU. I really don't think the show would have been nearly as great without him in the role of Dexter.


----------



## racton1 (Nov 7, 2007)

Sylar said:


> This is the best show on television, IMHO. I thought subtracting the overtly dirty dialog from the show would actually make it tough to appreciate, thinking it added to the allure of the show's and characters' essence, but I was wrong.
> 
> It actually comes off as very easy to watch without the bad dialog, and more importantly, looks as if it could have been made that way for CBS without having seen it's original form prior to.


I've only watched one episode but it sure was a different show than any I have watched. Are we pulling for a cold blooded killer? I realize this is just television but it bothers me a little bit. I'm not judging anyone or even the show because its not real but what does it say about us, pulling for a person who has no conscious!


----------



## Sylar (Mar 21, 2007)

racton1 said:


> I've only watched one episode but it sure was a different show than any I have watched. Are we pulling for a cold blooded killer? I realize this is just television but it bothers me a little bit. I'm not judging anyone or even the show because its not real but what does it say about us, pulling for a person who has no conscious!


It's only acceptable seeing as though he has a moral code (quite oxymoronic) with regard to his penchant for murder and disembodiment. He follows "Harry's Code" religiously, and only kills the dregs of society thinking he's doing good. He won't harm innocent people, so we warm up to him as an audience hoping he keeps 'taking out the trash' (hint for later  ). It is a bit disconcerting, I agree, but it's terribly addictive as well due to the amazing writing and acting.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

racton1 said:


> I've only watched one episode but it sure was a different show than any I have watched. Are we pulling for a cold blooded killer? I realize this is just television but it bothers me a little bit. I'm not judging anyone or even the show because its not real but what does it say about us, pulling for a person who has no conscious!


You only saw one episode, so you missed all the underlying things (like "Harry's Code") that makes Dexter decide who his next victim should be.

He only goes after the worst of the worst repeat offenders who either get away with what they do and/or people who continue doing what they used to do after they get released from prison.

He solves the brutal crimes that the police department can't (or won't).
...in his own way.

Look at how New Yorker's pulled for Bernhard Goetz, the "Subway Vigilante", when he shot four men intent on robbing him on the Seventh Avenue 2 express subway train in Manhattan in 1984.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Truth is I've never watched 'The Wire', despite it's literally unmatched acclaim. I have all of the first 4 seasons purchased from Amazon, but have not found the time to marathon them. I will probably agree once I do.


I wish I had never seen any and had them all to watch. My God, this is easily one of the best TV shows ever and there are no commercials.



> As for the Tudors, while a fantastic show, it doesn't really have that "it factor" separating it from the norm. Great in terms of acting and production value, but period pieces have been done before (even if nowhere near as well).


Henry the VIII has always fascinated me. He was one of the few people in history who reshaped a nation as he wanted it to be. That is the basis for my opinion of this show. Can't wait for more.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

racton1 said:


> I've only watched one episode but it sure was a different show than any I have watched. Are we pulling for a cold blooded killer? I realize this is just television but it bothers me a little bit. I'm not judging anyone or even the show because its not real but what does it say about us, pulling for a person who has no conscious!


This has been brought up many times in the New York papers. I understand your concerns. I don't agree with them, but I understand them and to answer your question about what watching this show and enjoying it says about us, in my mind, it says that we enjoy a good show. And I am "normal". Certified normal by PaulS. Oh, yeah. :icon_kiff

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Supervolcano said:


> Look at how New Yorker's pulled for Bernhard Goetz, the "Subway Vigilante", when he shot four men intent on robbing him on the Seventh Avenue 2 express subway train in Manhattan in 1984.


And yet, in the letters to the editors of several papers I have read in the New York Metro Area, people are critical of this show. How quickly we forget. And we forget how quickly the subways got safer because of good old Bernie.

And boy, did he suffer for what he did. Unjustly, in my opinion.

Rich


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

Mr_Bester said:


> They didn't film sanitized versions. They use dubbing and editing to hide the naughty words. They just re-edited and removed the knife plunge into the face from the first ep.


http://www.tvguide.com/news/julie-benz-dexter/080125-02

In that article and others i've seen, it seems like they did pre prep for possible repurposing and syndication.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

i have had showtime since 1998 and i have never even heard of dexter until it was aired on cbs. i watched season 1 on cbs and then i downloaded season 1 and 2 on VOD and watched both seasons in about a 10 day span. wow, what an awesome show. best show on tv by far


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

rich584 said:


> And yet, in the letters to the editors of several papers I have read in the New York Metro Area, people are critical of this show. How quickly we forget. And we forget how quickly the subways got safer because of good old Bernie.
> 
> And boy, did he suffer for what he did. Unjustly, in my opinion.
> 
> Rich


I see Dexter as an allegorical treatment of the death penalty issue. I recognize we can't discuss that here because it's political.


----------



## ciscokidd979 (Aug 21, 2006)

dave29 said:


> i have had showtime since 1998 and i have never even heard of dexter until it was aired on cbs. i watched season 1 on cbs and then i downloaded season 1 and 2 on VOD and watched both seasons in about a 10 day span. wow, what an awesome show. best show on tv by far


I totally agree. I watched the 1st episode on CBS and then downloaded both seasons from DTV On Demand. Does anyone know when season 3 starts???


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

ciscokidd979 said:


> I totally agree. I watched the 1st episode on CBS and then downloaded both seasons from DTV On Demand. Does anyone know when season 3 starts???


Sunday - September 28th, 2008


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Supervolcano said:


> Sunday - September 28th, 2008


3 months 25 days 2 hours and 47 minutes and counting:lol:


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

When my husband and I started to watch the show we looked at each other rolled our eyes and said what a boring show Dexter was! Somehow someway we became "hooked" on the show and love it now :lol: For all of you who have Showtime it will continue to be shown
there. I don't think the show should be "cleaned up" I love it just the way it is :heart:


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Only one month and 2 days to go!


----------

